# crabapples (malius)



## juliejay (Oct 28, 2001)

hello. 

i am in serious need of some advice on where and/or how to identify what i beleive to be a crabapple tree. i need to plant two trees in front of our new house..... this is the most difficult decesion to date regarding this house!!!! AAAHHHHH!!

i drive by this tree everyday and love it. if there is any one who can point me in the direction of finding out what species of crabapple (possible service berry??) this is i would appreciate it VERY much! i will go into all the details i know about this sweet tree in its fall state if anyone knows their crabapples!! if i could figure out what THIS one tree is i can relax a bit!!!

thank you VERY much!!


----------



## ArborView (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi
Unfortunately for you, there are probably at least 500 types of crabapples in this country. But, if you tell me everything you know about the tree, I'll see if I can help you I.D. it.


----------



## juliejay (Oct 29, 2001)

hi.

well, at a nursery today, she told me she thinks it may be a indian summer. i know it is tough to tell this time of year. 

its leaves right now are a range of beautiful colors.... from deep/purpilish green, orange, apricot, bronze, red and yellow. the leaves are 2-4". its growth habit is quite open, i would call it a bit weeping or fountain-ish.( it is a good sized tree) its berries are 1/2 to 1" in diameter and are pale orange to bright red, and as they ripen they are smaller and dark purple. the main reason she thinks it may be an indian summer is the fact that some of the leaves to exibit that dark purplish tint!

thanks for trying to help me out! we may just have to wait until spring!!! i will be keeping my eye on it. any help you have will be appreciated!

:angel:


----------

